

Living a car-free life - nuttendorfer
http://zenhabits.net/car-free/

======
devmonk
I would be all over it, if the public transportation system was there. It
isn't, so I'm not. I looked into how long it would take me to commute via
public transportation to work and it was hysterically beyond feasible:
<http://publictransportation.org/>

